# اللزوجة بالتفصيل.....وتصحيح الأخطاء



## م باسل وردان (13 أغسطس 2011)

اللزوجة:هي مقاومة طبقات المائع للانزلاج فوق بعضعا البعض نتيجة الاختلاف في السرعة النسبية لطبقات المائع نتيجة القوة المماسية المطبقة

والاخطاء في تعريفها ان البعض يعرفها انها ناتجة عن الاحتكاك بين جزيئات السائل
وهذا خاطئ لأن الاحتكاك يحدث بين الاجسام الصلبة ويسمى انزلاق لذلك تدعى الزيوت المساعدة في حركتها بزيوت التزليق اما في طبقات سائل تدعى انزلاج وليس انزلاق
اي أن اللزوجة ليس لها علاقة بالاحتكاك
كما أن الجزيئات ليس لها علاقة باللزوجة 
والزوجة ليست فقط للسوائل بل للغازات أيضا

مفهوم الانزلاج shea : 
وهو انزلاج الطبقات فوق بعضها البعض ويحدث الانزلاج بسبب الاختلاف في الكثافة النسبية وهناك مقاومة تبديها الطبقات نتيجة الانزلاج
يعرف عامياً: انها اجهاد القص وهذا خاطئ

الدلك stress : هي القوة المؤثرة على سطح المائع بشكل مماسي فتؤدي الى انزلاج طبقاته فوق بعضها اي هي قوة 
 مماسية
الضغط pressure : هي القوة العمودية الكابسة على السطح 
الاجهادfatigue  : نتيجة تأثر الفلزات بالضغط وقوى أخرى قد يحدث عطب للفلذ أي اجها
وبشكل عام الاجسام تتاثر بالقوى المزلجة التي تحاول أن تغير من أشكالها أو تزلجها 
لو أخذنا جسم صلب وأثرنا بقوة مماشية لا يتاثر اما الأجسام المائعة تتأثر مما يؤدي الى جريانها

انواع الدلك
أ_دلك كابس : يؤدي الى الانكباس
ب_دلك ماط :يؤدي الى مط الجسم 
ج_دلك مزلج: يؤدي الى الانزلاج اي انرلاج الطبقات



مفهوم اللزوجة 
ان مفهوم الللزوجة مرتبط بالجريان وهناك نوعين من الجريان 
1)_ جريان صفحي laminar
لوتخيلنا المائع عبارة عن طبقات سنجد أن السرعة تكون عظمى في وسط الانبوب 
وتخف السرعة تنعدم السرعة عند جدار الانبوب
 ونلاحظ لكل طبقة سرعة نسبية خاصة 
وتدعى الزوجة هذه تدعى لزوجة جزيئية 
ويدعى هذا التأثير المماسي هذا بالدلك 


2)_جريان مضطرب turbulent
بزيادة السرعة لا يعود هناك انزلاج انما تضطرب الحركة وتحدث دوامات وهنا اللزوجة تختلف تماماً لذلك تدعى هذه اللزوجة لزووجة دوامية 
أي هي مقاومة طبقات المائع الذي يجري بشكل مضطرب في النبوب للانزلاج


----------



## م باسل وردان (13 أغسطس 2011)

العوامل المؤثرة على اللزوجة
1_ الضغط: يعد تاثير الضغط على اللزوجة قليل الاهمية لكن يظههر تأثير اللزوجة عندما يزيد الضغط عن 68 bbar
للزيوت النفطية : ان تغير اللزوجة عند رتفاع الضغط 24 bar يكافئ تغير درجة الحرارة دجة مئوية واحدة 
للسوائل: في الضغوط المنخفضة تقريباً من (1_10 bar) ترتفع اللزوجة بمقدار 0.17 %  لكل بار واحد
 اذا زاد الضغط عن 68 bar  ترفع بمقدار 15%  لكل بار واحد
 عند ضغط مرتفع  680 bar)  ) ترتفع الزوجة 300-800 %  لكا بار واحد
 اذا زاد اتلضغط عن  3700 bar  تصبح اللزوجة عالية جداً وتبدأ السوائل بالتجمد

2_درجة لحرارة: 
عند ارتفاع درجة الحرارة تنخفض لزوجة السوائل وترتفع لزوجة الغازات 
طرق قياس اللزوجة
1)_ بالاعتماد على زمن جريان مائع ضمن قناة مستديرة 
2)_ طريقة  vegal_ossage
في هذه الطريقة يدفع الزيت بضغط 60 ميلي بار في انبوب شعري ويسجل زمن الجريان بين نقطتين محددتين على الانبوب ثم يترك ليجري تحت تأثير وزنه
3)_ الطريق البريطانية 222
في هذه الطريقة تقاس لزوجة القار وتعتمد على جذب حجم معين من القار الى انبوب شعري في ضغط مخلخل 

4)- الطريقة الامريكية 192
وهي تعادل الطريقة الالمانية 51805  تقيس لزوجة الحوم 
يستخدم في هذه الطريقة مكبس يدفع عجينة الشحم ي انبوب شعري دقيق من الفولاذ ويسجل الضغط اللازم لدفع الشحم وتحسب اللزوجة من علاقة محددة 
5)_ جهاز  happler 
تقاس في هذا الجهاز الزمن اللازم لسقوط كرة صغيرة مسافة معينة في انبوب شعري مملوء بالزيت
6)_ جهاز  rheotest 
يصلح اذا كان لدينا شحم او زيت جامد بحيث يوضع الشحم بين اسطوانتين تدور الاسطوانة الداخلية بسرعة معينة وتحسب اللزوجة من الدلك المزلج بين الاسطوانتين


----------



## م باسل وردان (13 أغسطس 2011)

أنواع الزوجة 
اللزوجة المطلقة : بفـرض كمية مائع محصورة بين لوحين متوازيين مستويين أحدهماالسفـلى سـاكـن والعـلوي متحرك سـرعته (V) ومساحته السطحية(A) والمسافة الرأسية ببينهما(S) ويتأثر المائع بقوة مماسية  F
فتتراوح سرعة المائع من الصفر إلى(V) من أسفل إلى أعـلى
تدعى النسبة القوة على السطح ب الدلك المزلج
والنسبة السرعة على المسافة ب سرعة الانزلاج 
والنسبة بين الدلك المزلج و سرعة الانزلاج ب اللزوجة المطلقة وتقاس ب Pascal.sec او البواز  pois
Pa.sec=10 pois وهذه العلاقة تطبق للموائع النيوتونية
اللزوجة الحركية : هي النسبة بين اللزوجة المطلقة والكثافة 
وهي مقامة المائع للجريان تحت تأثير ثقله وتقاس الللزوجة الحركية ب m^3\sec  وهي 10000 ستوك 
اللزوجة النسبية : هي نسبة لزوجة المائع المطلقة على لزوجة اماء في الدرجة 20 مئوية
اذا استخدمنا سنتي بواز كواحدة فان لزوجة الماء في الدرجة 20 مئوية هي 1,002 بواز تقريبا 1 سنتي بواز 
لذلك تكون اللزوجة النسبية هي نفسها المطلقة اذا قيست بواحدة السنتي بواز
وتختلف عند استخدام الواحدات الاخرى
اللزوجة العملية(الفعلية): وتقاس للموائع غير النيوتونية
لاتقاس بالسنتي ستوك ويوجد اجهوة لقياسها
أ_جهاز سيبلت saybolt  : وتقاس اللزوجة بثواني سيبلت وانواعه عام و فورمول
ب_ جهاز ردوود redwood : تقاس بثواني ردوود وانواعه الاول والثاني والبحي والمعياري
ح_ جهاز انكلر  engler  :وتقاس بثواني انكلر او درجات انكلر
وتعد اللزوجة العملية للموائع أقل دقة من اللزوجة المقاسة بالسنتي ستوك
ويوجد علاقات او جداول او اشكال بيانية للتحويل بين الواحدات المختلفة


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (17 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا على الافادة


----------



## م باسل وردان (19 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا على المرور الجميل


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (19 أغسطس 2011)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## م باسل وردان (20 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور اخ محمد ونتمتى الفادة للجميع


----------



## احمد صالح جميل (21 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا علي الافاده........كنت اريدمنك التحدث بالتفصيل عن فوائد اللزوجه بالتحديد في الزيوت البتروليه


----------



## م باسل وردان (4 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور كتير اخ احمد
انشالله حيرد 
بس شوي الوضع ما مساعد عالتواصل
بارك الله فيك


----------



## سلامة فتحي (13 سبتمبر 2015)

احسن الله اليك


----------

